# Paralegal Diploma



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

This may sound like a stupid question, but will a paralegal diploma get me into MP? I ask because my paralegal course taught criminal law.

Oh, and sorry about my attitude earlier.


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2008)

I don't think so.  Police Foundations, however, is a different story.


----------



## garb811 (4 May 2008)

It has to be a Law and Security/Police Foundations etc diploma.  Best bet is to call the Recruiting center, they have the list of all acceptable courses.


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2008)

Don't bother its not acceptable for MP.


----------

